# Need good uk hairdresser who can do colours and not charge arm and leg !!!



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Why is it that in the UK you can have highlights and colour for 40 pounds and her will cost you between 80-100 euros are they taking the proverbial ???


Looking for a GOOD uk lady or guy who is either mobile or salon based and does charge the earth

Many thanks


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Does charge the earth?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

In my world price is set considering supply and demand. So perhaps there is only a few very busy UK haidressers in Cyprus that is demanded by many customers that is prepared to pay the high price they charge. Otherwise they will not vharge it.

Anders


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

If you are in the Peyia area or not far I can recommend an English hairdresser her name is Jayne 99285463. She does my hair colour.

Cherie


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are in the Peyia area or not far I can recommend an English hairdresser her name is Jayne 99285463. She does my hair colour.
> 
> Cherie


Thanks Cherie what are her charges like ?

@Toxan noooooo does not charge the earth lol


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

philly said:


> Thanks Cherie what are her charges like ?
> 
> @Toxan noooooo does not charge the earth lol


For long hair I have three colours brown, bronz and blond it costs me €65


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cherie said:


> For long hair I have three colours brown, bronz and blond it costs me €65


Thanks Cherie I will give her a cal


----------

